# New to DVD recorders. What do I need to know?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m about to add a DVD recorder to my system, primarily to get a permanent copy for some of the programming accumulating on my DVR that I’d like to keep. It'll be the third DVD component in my set-up. Wow, how sad is that for a guy who considers himself an audio nut? I remember when I had four audio source components and only one video component. I guess I'm a full-fledged "vidiot" now... 

Anyway, this is new ground for me, since it’s the first DVD recorder I’ve ever had or used. Most (if not all) recording will be done via the audio and video input jacks, not the tuner.

So – from you veteran DVD-R users, is there anything I need to know? Like:

* The best type of discs to use? There seems to be a lot of formats – like DVD+R and DVD-R. :huh:

* Most of the recorded discs will be played back on other players, not the machine it was recorded on, so compatibility with other players is important. Is the particular disc type relevant to that?

* I’m more interested in best picture quality than maximum record time on a disc. Are there any discs that offer the best picture quality for a 120 minute length? Or is 60 minutes the best I’ll be able to do?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You may want to try to borrow a dvd-recorder and try it out first. I think many of the cable boxes use old macrovision-style copy protection on their analog outputs and what you're looking to do might not work. I've never tired it myself, but this is what I've heard from folks.

Does anyone here have firsthand experience that can confirm/deny this?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had a Panasonic DMRE85HS for over 5 years. I'ts a bit different than most as it is both a DVD recorder and an HDD recorder with considerable editing capabilities. I don't think anything like this is still available domestically.
As for discs, I use DVR-Rs as that's all that will work in the Panny. It's also never liked any white disc.
I've never had a copy protection problem in recording or archiving anything off the air, but copy protection comes into play with any commercially recorded media. 
The quality of the recording is a function of the the recording mode selected rather than the media used and effects both the picture and sound quality. I don't have digital in capabilities so all recordings are from analog and only 2 channel.
I wouldn't think that a stand alone disc recoeder without editing capabilities wouldn't be nearly as satisfactory.
I hope this is of some help.


----------



## LMN8R (May 19, 2009)

My experience has been not to buy Sony. It saw copy protection on EVERYTHING you couldn't record so much as an infomercial. I ended up with a Magnavox that will record anything form broadcast even premium channels. It's several years old now though. I would suggest researching concentrating on what they will or will not let you record before buying. I tried three different brands of units before I found one that would let me actually record anything with it without seeing copy protection. I do record from my D*Tv DVR with no issues.


----------



## Richard in Idaho (Dec 16, 2010)

Not including the DVR from Dish or Direct.

It is my understanding that in the USA the only DVD-R with a hard drive is the Magnavox 513H/F & MDR 515H.
Not easy to find. Seems to only be sold at Walmart.com, Amazon and Target.com.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

When my Panasonic died The warranty service replaced it with a Magnavox 513H. It seems to do the things that I find necessary but it's not up to the Panasonic.
The Magnavox has no TV Guide feature so you have to enter start and stop times for anything you wish to record. It also takes much longer to load than any other deck I've used.
So far, I haven't had any problems due to copy protection.


----------

